# My glasses, I can't find my glasses!



## slotrod65 (Dec 4, 2005)

For some reason, I have always had a twisted fascination with the Aurora Whoozis figures. Just the idea that the gang at Aurora figured these would be worth the cost of tooling is just mind blowing. I have a few unbuilt in the box, but I always wanted to build a few and paint them. Suzi is my favorite:










After searching for some time, I picked up a built-up Suzi. Unfortunately, she is missing her little glasses. 










Since I have a complete unbuilt kit, and the glasses are a pretty simple non structural part, I was hoping I could make a quick and easy copy of the glasses from the unbuilt kit.

Any thoughts? I really do not want to go through making a silicone mold, then casting in resin. Could I get away with a simple clay push mold? What then to cast into it? 

Any ideas are welcome.

Fred


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Make them out of fine Brass rod. You can use C.A. or solder the parts together,
then cut out clear lenses from styrene. 

That is what I have done in the past in cases like this one.

Good luck! :thumbsup:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

That's funny, Fred...I was just looking at that kit on eBay last night! Glad somebody else has a fondness for the Whoozis? figures...did you see there was also a Denty Whoozis listed?


----------



## slotrod65 (Dec 4, 2005)

Yeah, I saw the Denty, but I already have a built up of her, and am planning on painting her as well. 

I was thinking of making a push mold in clay using the original glasses from the unbuilt kit, then maybe trying to cast by dribbling in in CA? The glasses are small and rather thin so... I am hoping that would work, unless anyone has a better suggestion.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I never knew about these kits. Neat.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

I remember seeing a few (for next to nothing) at a flea market back in the late '80s. I didn't know what they were so I passed on them. Bummer!


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

The only kit in this series I've got is this Suzie model, sealed in the box, got it from John F. Green as he was closing down, but I like the look of the kit where the boy is doing his homework at a desk.

To replace things like glasses, books, weapons or equipment I look out for similar replacements on cheap action figures, the scale is usually compatible.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

What's the scale? I know there are aftermarket PE glasses for Anime kits.

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## slotrod65 (Dec 4, 2005)

Suzi always sorta reminded me of Velma. 

Here is a pic of the unbuilt kit parts.


----------



## Els (Mar 13, 2011)

I remember reading an article in Modelers Resource where Wayne "The Dane" Hansen was building a kit of Michael Dougas from the movie Falling Down. He needed some glasses for that build. He basically took some solder and bent it to the shape he wanted and then flatened it out with a small hammer. After he painted it, It looked pretty good.
Els


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

Another example of box art looking way cooler than what is inside.



I know the Chicken Little action figure has glasses similar to that (no lens). Dont know if it would be scale though.

http://www.amazon.com/Disney-Chicke...RNB6/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1308040137&sr=8-2

The version I have has black glasses instead of green.


----------



## MickeyD (Oct 24, 2008)

Well done on picking up that kit! I hope that when you have it complete you will post some pictures. If anyone else has any of these kits, it would be great to see them. I especially enjoyed the box art and the photo of the unassembled pieces. Thanks for sharing!!!!!!


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

You may be able to go to an ARTS and CRAFTS store and find a section of miniatures for doll houses - you may be able to find a similar pair of doll eyeglasses there.

- GJS


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

The Batman said:


> You may be able to go to an ARTS and CRAFTS store and find a section of miniatures for doll houses - you may be able to find a similar pair of doll eyeglasses there.
> 
> - GJS


better yet, simply look up doll making supplies on the internet. you'll find a bunch of them. 

that being said, it looks as if it would be easy to duplicate that part in sculpy or aves.


----------



## slotrod65 (Dec 4, 2005)

Thanks for all of the suggestions guys. They are all great ideas. If at all possible, I would like to make a casting of the original I have. If that flops, I think that the doll supply source may work.

Last night I made a simple one sided push mold, and loaded it with thin superglue. It shrunk overnight, and I added more this morning. Hopefully by tomorrow, I will see if the clay sticks to CA or not! 

Phred


----------



## slotrod65 (Dec 4, 2005)

OK, so the push mold/ca did not work. The CA stuck to the clay. Yuck. Back to the draw-ring bored (sic)

Phred


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

slotrod65 said:


> OK, so the push mold/ca did not work. The CA stuck to the clay. Yuck. Back to the draw-ring bored (sic)
> 
> Phred


I didn't say anything but I thought that might happen. CA likes to stick to almost anything.

Bob K.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

The ideal solution would be to find someone locally who could make a silicone mold and cast the glasses in resin. That would save you from shipping your original and rare part around the country. Failing that I'd be glad to make you a few pairs if need be. 

Looks like it would be an easy mold to make. As others have said, you could probably sculpt up a close copy but if you really want the best possible copy, resin can't be beat. Just another option for you.


----------



## slotrod65 (Dec 4, 2005)

Yeah, I know silicone mold/resin cast is the best. I have made molds and cast parts before. I just don't want to buy a ton of silicone and resin just for one lil ol' pair glasses...


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Can't blame you there slotrod. Unless you were going to do more casting it wouldn't make sense. I have somewhat of a surplus of materials on hand so keep the option in mind. Shoot me a PM if you want to go that way.


----------



## slotrod65 (Dec 4, 2005)

Suzi arrived today. She was pretty dirty, but after a good scrub with soap and water and a soft toothbrush, she looks good. 










You can see where the glasses were attached back in '65... 










There is a little glue in her hair, and she is solidly glued to the base, so it is off to the freezer to begin disassembly.

Phred


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

I have another suggestion for the glasses...check around for a product called Amazing Mold Putty by Smooth-On...I've used it to make small molds of pins and such I've sculpted and I like it :thumbsup: .


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Use 2 waffers cut from the appropriate diameter of plastic tubing, connect with rod for bridge....simple!


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Also...the figure looks like Hetty from NCIS: Los Angeles.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Ductapeforever said:


> Also...the figure looks like Hetty from NCIS: Los Angeles.


:lol:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I have a couple suggestions for you Phred.. Try the mold again, and use a small batch of JB quick weld instead of resin. It'll cure in like 5 minutes. Also, for the lenses, depending on how big they are, a viable option might be some of that window maker 9 or canopy ) glue. It dries clear, and you can layer it if need be.


----------

